# pasturization



## david1 (Jun 15, 2009)

I have a question about pasturization. in the past we have made 3 batche of apple wine. all with fresh mixed apples, turned out very nice. my wife buys apple juice for my twin boys called "simply apple". question is, If this juice is wholsome, no presevatives nothing, just pressed apples, as per the lable. the only thing is is it sayspasturized. will this cause any issues? and if not, i am used to making 5 gals. at a time and would consider doing only 1 gal. at a time. my old recipe is as follows
5 gals pressed apple juice
5 lbs. sugar
2 tblsp yeast nutrient
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
21/2 tbsp acid blend
1 tsp wine tannin
5 crushed campden tabs. to start before 
throwing yeast
my other q. is how do i break this recipe down to 1 gal. batch.


----------



## Luc (Jun 16, 2009)

You can use ant juice for winemaking as long as there are no preservatives in it. If the juice is pasteurised that will not pose any problems as long as you like the taste.

To make 1 gallon just divide the volume and weight of all ingredients by 5. Just add a whole sachet of yeast.

Just beware that making 5 gallon is as much work as making 1 gallon and 5 gallon is much more rewarding.....

Luc


----------



## david1 (Jun 16, 2009)

*practice*

thank you for the information luc. the idea would be for me to practice blending or adding different ingredients withouut destroying a large batch
dave


----------



## Sacalait (Jun 16, 2009)

Ant juice?????


----------



## Luc (Jun 17, 2009)

Oops typo !!!

You can make several 5 gallon batches and just use part of the batches for blending trials.
If the blending fails you still have some non-blended good wines over.

Luc


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 17, 2009)

Remember the amount of sugar will vary on your desired starting SG, and some juices may differ in their own sugar weight. The rest of iat looks good. You should be fine. I just purchased a gallon of some kind of apple cider from the "organic" isle only because it was the only thing in the store that came in a glass gallon jug, and I needed it. But it was like 7 skins a gallon!!!! But I really need the jug. I added enough sugar to brin it up to 18%, tossed in somme Lalvin wine yeast, when it began to bubble, I put in an airlock covered it with a cloth, and let it sit for 5 weeks. It was made to drink quick and we did, it was pretty darn good. no additives, nutrients, didn't even use sulphite. It did its job around the campfire. Got the recipe in here. Some great recipes are being posted in here. I wish we could all try them all.
Troy


----------



## St Allie (Jun 17, 2009)

ok I have to ask..

when you measure somethings worth in 'skins'.. what sort of skins and how much are they worth in dollars?

Allie


----------



## david1 (Jun 17, 2009)

*good deal*

seven skins aint to bad for a 1 gallon jug unless ya want to dig em outta the dump!


----------



## david1 (Jul 4, 2009)

*simple math*

scince i had a 5 gallon recipe, i used my powder scale from my reloading bench and weighed the full amount of every ingredient and multiplied that times .2 which is 1/5 and things worked out well.


----------



## DragonsLair (Jul 4, 2009)

david1 said:


> I have a question about pasturization. in the past we have made 3 batche of apple wine. all with fresh mixed apples, turned out very nice. my wife buys apple juice for my twin boys called "simply apple". question is, If this juice is wholsome, no presevatives nothing, just pressed apples, as per the lable. the only thing is is it sayspasturized. will this cause any issues?



Pasturization is intended to kill off some of the naturally occuring bad nasties in apple juice like E Coli. and is FDA required to sell. There are only two ways to do that; exposure to heat (which can have an effect on flavor and nutrition) and UV radiation (aka, Cold Pasturization; no effect on flavor and nutrition). It extends the shelf life of cider/juice from a couple of weeks to a couple of months. Bottom line is there is no negative effect for winemaking. Just make sure whatever juice you use it has no preservatives, etc as that will inhibit or kill your yeast.

I prefer fresh apples anyway. 14# (1/3 bushel) pressed will produce 1 gallon of cider. But I am kinda spoiled living here in the apple capitol of the world.


----------

